# Long climbs in NJ - roller ski



## Nordicskier (May 14, 2021)

Hi, I saw a similar topic discussed here before but thought I'd give it a re-fresh for the simple reason that I don't ride, I roller ski. And that means that, one, I need much smoother pavement (my wheels are only about 4 inches in diameter) and two, with skating technique, I take much more room on the road. I always step off when I hear traffic, but if there's too much of it, it kind of defeats the purpose. So, the less traffic, the better.

I've done part of the "climb to the fortress" on Whiteface in NY and wouldn't look for anything different if it was within a day trip from my location in central NJ. But obviously I can't do that too often. So I'd appreciate any suggestions of long-ish climbs closer to home.

Thanks!


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

There are a lot of recently paved roads around Mountainville / Tewksbury that offer some long, gradual climbs with light traffic. If you want to avoid traffic altogether, check out Duke Farms.


----------



## Nordicskier (May 14, 2021)

Thanks! Ideally I'm looking for climbs 3+ miles long. Do you think that area likely to have those? I usually go to a place near Montgomery/Skillman where there's an uninterrupted climb of just under a mile. I repeat it several times per session, but of course it's a poor substitute for a 5+ mile grinder like Whiteface.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

Here's the climb that I was thinking of. About 7 miles long & 700 ft. gain. There's public parking at the start. Rockaway-SawMill There's a short hump to get over at the start, but pretty gradual, steady climbing after that all the way to the end. How steep of an incline can you manage?


----------



## Hunyak (Apr 1, 2007)

Zion Road, Hillsborough, is close to you.


----------



## Nordicskier (May 14, 2021)

Wow, thanks!
Zion is great but pavement is not the best. I actually spend most of my time on two roads that run from 518 to Zion.


----------



## Nordicskier (May 14, 2021)

Went to do Rockaway-Sawmill this past weekend. Really happy I did - the place is really pretty.
For the climbing aspect, however, it is extremely gentle - couldn't even get a minute of sustained climbing action. You do gain altitude, but there's a flat or even a descent after each little climb. So, a really pleasant stretch of road but in no way a rehearsal for an hour-plus slog at 8%-10% at Whiteface.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger (Dec 5, 2009)

You might find this helpful. Developed a long time ago, but still relevant. hills on paved roads in New Jersey -- Bike Roberts Lots of big climbs in Warren County if you are willing to travel that far. Especially up on Scott's Mountain (aka Montana). Harmony-Brass Castle Road and Millbrook Road are a couple big long climbs that aren't ridiculously steep, and had very good road surface last time I was out there. Lommasons Glen to Summerfield is another nice combination.


----------

